# Christmas Party Prize! (pic heavy)



## star25 (Dec 11, 2009)

A family member works in the beauty industry and this was the centerpiece prize at their work Christmas party... MAC and Bobbi Brown!?! Naturally, I adopted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















































Products:
-Bobbi Brown Diamond Dust Eye Trio (Pink Metal, Gilded, Snowflake)
-Bobbi Brown Rose Shimmer Brick and Lip Kit w/ face blender + lip brush
-Bobbi Brown Lip Glosses (Sandy Beige, Pink Beige, Bright Pink)
-MAC e/s in Crystal, Prussian and Phloof!
-MAC Sheertone Blush in Peaches
-MAC l/s in Marisheeno
-MAC l/l in Plum, Cranberry and Oak


----------



## obscuria (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty!

I really like the Bobbi Brown eyeshadows.


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow...enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, nice haul!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 12, 2009)

lucky!!


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ziya (Dec 13, 2009)

^ SAME!! bahahhaha! god what a nice haul...enjoy hun!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 13, 2009)

LUCKY!  Love the BB Eye Trio!!


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 13, 2009)

wow you lucky lucky girl you. nothing like the feeling of getting very good free make up. enjoy


----------



## star25 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
I gotta say I'm loving the Bobbi Brown glosses... they're super shiny, and they last forever (aka sticky which I like).

And Prussian is such a gorgeous navy blue!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 13, 2009)

Love the Bobbi Brown eyeshadows!! enjoy


----------

